# Eating out on Keto



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Are there any meals you can have when eating out on keto, going out with the gf family tonight but in my first wekk of keto so dont want any carbs


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> Are there any meals you can have when eating out on keto, going out with the gf family tonight but in my first wekk of keto so dont want any carbs


i had this problem a few weeks back. try chicken mayo, steak w.no sauce, things like that


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Depends what your having! Im on keto! i usually have fish/steak green veg and nuts so when I go out ill bring the nuts with me and order a nice piece of steak and ask for a mixed salad (lettuce cucumber)

Harvester and nandos are easy choices!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I could convince them to go to Harvester what's best?


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

im working on a sat ( havent been organised to bring anything )

i went to the cafe cheese omlette salad and coleslaw

or harvester

what about chicken shish without the bread and sauce

or could u have mayo ?


----------

